# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Fly Board

## TigerHN

Mình thấy hay nên gửi để các bác cùng xem  :Smile: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adK5Enl0aVU

----------


## suu_tam

Đang bay mà rơi tay điều khiển thì vui.

----------

